# Worth checking off Springfield?



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

Think it's worth checking off Springfield on this test, or should I pick somewhere else?


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

If you don't have vet status or residency preference, or a hell of a hook, you'll probably find several hundred people ahead of you on the list, no matter what you get. Smaller towns = less candidates for the dept.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

reno911_2004";p="57842 said:


> If you don't have vet status or residency preference, or a hell of a hook, you'll probably find several hundred people ahead of you on the list, no matter what you get. Smaller towns = less candidates for the dept.


They still have major financial problems there as well.


----------



## T4567 (Jan 26, 2003)

you can pick them and see where you end up on the list. if you are too low you can change your picks down the road.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

One good way to go about this is to email some officers of Cheifs from smaller towns until you find one that is looking to hire a few from the list. I'm from the south shore so i would be looking into places like Avon, Halifax, Plympton, Hanson, Carver... ect. 

How about Brookline? I know hire at least 5 a year off the list but i would think a large portion of their population are students and business people


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

If your not a resident you dont have a chance! I scored well last time and was 115 on Carver. Stick with your home town. (Hanson is not civil service.)


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

When was the last time Hanson hired? a hundred years ago!


----------



## T4567 (Jan 26, 2003)

Springfield still has a lot of people on the layoff list. Those people still need to be hired back. I would not wait for springfield to call for a regular list anytime soon.


----------

